# BATMAN: BAD BLOOD on Blu-ray Deluxe Edition, Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD February 2, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MADNESS ENSUES WHEN
BATMAN GOES MISSING IN 
*BATMAN: BAD BLOOD*
COMING FEBRUARY 2, 2016 FROM
WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT

Batwoman and Batwing Get Keys to the Batcave in an All-New DC Universe Original Movie 

BURBANK, CA (October 29, 2015) – When Batman goes missing, it will take the entire Bat “family” – including new additions Batwoman and Batwing – to keep the peace in Gotham City and unravel the mystery behind the Dark Knight’s disappearance in Batman: Bad Blood. Produced by Warner Bros. Animation, the all-new DC Universe Original Movie will be available from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment on February 2, 2016 on Blu-Ray™ Deluxe Edition, Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack and DVD. 

Batman: Bad Blood will be available on Blu-rayTM Deluxe Edition for $29.96 SRP, Blu-rayTM Combo Pack for $24.98 SRP and on DVD for $19.98 SRP. The Blu-rayTM Combo Pack includes a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet. The Blu-ray™ Deluxe Edition will include the Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack, along with an exclusive Nightwing figurine in a numbered limited edition gift set. Fans can also own Batman: Bad Blood in Digital HD on January 19 via purchase from digital retailers.

The mysterious disappearance of Batman, coupled with the emergence of powerful and malevolent new villains in Gotham City, force Nightwing (voice of Sean Maher) and Robin (Stuart Allan) to take crime-fighting into their own hands – while simultaneously searching for their missing leader. They’re not alone for long. New super heroes Batwoman (Yvonne Strahovski) and Batwing (Gaius Charles) – each armed with her/his own sensibilities, physical abilities and crime-fighting tools – arrive in Gotham to assist in the cause. As this new “family” strives to find its own dynamic, chilling clues lead the group to suspect the Dark Knight may have gone over to the dark side. It’s up to the entire Bat team to uncover the truth before Gotham City falls prey to its greatest threat yet.

“Batman: Bad Blood is a thrill-ride that will keep every fan on the edge of their seat,” Mary Ellen Thomas, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Vice President, Family & Animation Marketing. “Featuring an original story, a top-notch voice cast and dynamic new characters, Batman: Bad Blood is an essential addition to the DC Universe Original Movie collection.”

As the voice of Batman, Jason O’Mara (Complications, Terra Nova) leads a celebrity-laden cast that includes Yvonne Strahovski (Chuck, 24, The Astronauts Wives Club) as Batwoman/Katherine Kane, Morena Baccarin (Homeland, Gotham) as Talia al Ghul, Sean Maher (Firefly, Serenity, Much Ado About Nothing) as Nightwing, Gaius Charles (Grey’s Anatomy, Friday Night Lights) as Batwing, Ernie Hudson (Ghostbusters) as Lucius Fox, and Stuart Allan (Batman vs. Robin) as Robin/Damian Wayne. Produced by Warner Bros. Animation and DC Entertainment, Batman: Bad Blood is directed by Jay Oliva (Man of Steel, Batman vs. Robin) from a script by J.M. DeMatteis (Batman vs. Robin). James Tucker (Justice League: Throne of Atlantis, Batman vs. Robin) is Supervising Producer. Benjamin Melniker & Michael Uslan are Executive Producers. Sam Register is Executive Producer.

Batman: Bad Blood – Enhanced Content
DVD
•	An exclusive sneak peek at the next DC Universe Original Movie, Justice League vs. Teen Titans.

Blu-ray™ Combo Pack
•	An exclusive sneak peek at the next DC Universe Original Movie, Justice League vs. Teen Titans.
•	Featurette – “Putting the Fight in the Gotham” – Batman is the world’s greatest detective, but he is also a formidable fighter. This documentary reveals the magic and strategy behind some of the best-choreographed fights in the latest animated film offering, Batman: Bad Blood.
•	Featurette – “Expanding the Family of Batman” – From the Golden Age to today’s current super heroes, the Batman family has both increased in numbers and, occasionally and dramatically, lost some of its members. Each family member brings about a new shade to the Batman mythos while providing an exciting new perspective to the storytelling. This documentary is about the introduction of Batwoman and Batwing into the Batman family in this all-new animated film.
•	From the DC Comics Vault – Two 22-minute Episodes 
o	1. Batman: The Brave and the Bold - “The Knights of Tomorrow”
o	2. Batman: The Animated Series - “Avatar” 

Blu-ray™ Deluxe Edition 
•	Exclusive Limited Edition Nightwing Figurine
•	An exclusive sneak peek at the next DC Universe Original Movie, Justice League vs. Teen Titans.
•	Featurette – “Putting the Fight in the Gotham” – Batman is the world’s greatest detective, but he is also a formidable fighter. This documentary reveals the magic and strategy behind some of the best-choreographed fights in the latest animated film offering, Batman: Bad Blood.
•	Featurette – “Expanding the Family of Batman” – From the Golden Age to today’s current super heroes, the Batman family has both increased in numbers and, occasionally and dramatically, lost some of its members. Each family member brings about a new shade to the Batman mythos while providing an exciting new perspective to the storytelling. This documentary is about the introduction of Batwoman and Batwing into the Batman family in this all-new animated film.
•	From the DC Comics Vault – Two 22-minute Episodes 
o	1. Batman: The Brave and the Bold - “The Knights of Tomorrow”
o	2. Batman: The Animated Series - “Avatar” 

DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS
Batman: Bad Blood will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting January 19, Batman: Bad Blood will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.
ABOUT DIGITAL HD 
*Digital HD allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.
About Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Inc.
Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) brings together Warner Bros. Entertainment's home video, digital distribution and interactive entertainment businesses in order to maximize current and next-generation distribution scenarios. An industry leader since its inception, WBHE oversees the global distribution of content through packaged goods (Blu-ray Disc™ and DVD) and digital media in the form of electronic sell-through and video-on-demand via cable, satellite, online and mobile channels, and is a significant developer and publisher for console and online video game titles worldwide. WBHE distributes its product through third party retail partners and licensees.

About DC Entertainment
DC Entertainment, home to iconic brands DC Comics (Superman, Batman, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman, The Flash), Vertigo (Sandman, Fables) and MAD, is the creative division charged with strategically integrating across Warner Bros. Entertainment and Time Warner. DC Entertainment works in concert with many key Warner Bros. divisions to unleash its stories and characters across all media, including but not limited to film, television, consumer products, home entertainment, and interactive games. Publishing thousands of comic books, graphic novels and magazines each year, DC Entertainment is the largest English-language publisher of comics in the world.

Batman and all related characters and elements are trademarks of and ©DCComics. (s15)
About Warner Bros. Animation
Warner Bros. Animation (WBA) is one of the leading producers of animation in the entertainment industry, producing and developing projects for multiple platforms, both domestically and internationally. WBA’s TV series include Be Cool Scooby-Doo!, Teen Titans Go!, The Tom and Jerry Show and Wabbit – A Looney Tunes Production for Cartoon Network, the upcoming Bunnicula for Boomerang, Mike Tyson Mysteries for Adult Swim and the forthcoming Green Eggs and Ham for Netflix. As the home of the iconic animated characters from the DC Comics, Hanna-Barbera, MGM and Looney Tunes libraries, WBA also produces highly successful animated films — including the DC Universe Animated Original Movies — for DVD. One of the most-honored animation studios in history, WBA has won six Academy Awards®, 35 Emmy® Awards, the George Foster Peabody Award, an Environmental Media Award, a Parents’ Choice Award, the HUMANITAS Prize, two Prism Awards and 20 Annie Awards (honoring excellence in animation).
​


----------

